# Removing as much salt as poss



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

If I was to raise up my car (or at least drive up car ramps) and I wanted to pressure wash as much as I can underneath;
1. Could I apply something like snowfoam and wash off? Is there something more dedicated to job?
2. Should there be areas to focus on/avoid high pressure water?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not sure you really want to be under a car with a pressure washer...not for the good of the car but because it will be a pretty inhospitable place for you.

What about an APC pump and some brushes then a hose off instead?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I was thinking maybe spray G101 underneath let to soak in, then with a very soft broom brush the underneath then use a hosepipe to soak of


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

These guys sell a dedicated salt removing solution.

http://www.rust.co.uk/salt-removing-products/c32724/


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

You are doing more harm than good with a pressure washer, you gonna press water into all crevices and you will have no way of getting it out again = potential for rust.

Better take a pump sprayer and some dirty old rags or something and just do as much as possible, without pushing the stuff further into your car. After that you should take some WD40 and do all seams and such to get most of the water out.

The salt and saltwater deposits wont be "pressed" into the vehicle surface, its after all only the wheels spraying it down the sites and the cars running past you that gets it on to your car.

Can´t remember the name of the magazine/test facility, but they did a big studie on it, and they found alot more rust/potential for rust on cars they recieved under carriage wash with high pressure, than "normal" garden hose pressure/wash down. Same with steam cleaner, that was the worst of them. High heat expanded the metal even further in the seems, and the relative high pressure/humidity really pushed the water into places it was not meant to be.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

hansen123 said:


> .... its after all only the wheels spraying it down the sites and the cars running past you that gets it on to your car.....


Surely the tyre design clears water on both sides of the wheel, i.e. under the car and down the sides......?


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Surely the tyre design clears water on both sides of the wheel, i.e. under the car and down the sides......?


Not sure on the question? Maybe its my bad english? The wheels and other cars is the only thing spraying the car, so not sure on your question about tire design?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^ The whole underneath of the car will be blasted with road salt due to the dispersal pattern of the tyre treads, that's why I think it's necessary to clean the whole underside.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

hansen123 said:


> You are doing more harm than good with a pressure washer, you gonna press water into all crevices and you will have no way of getting it out again = potential for rust.
> 
> Better take a pump sprayer and some dirty old rags or something and just do as much as possible, without pushing the stuff further into your car. After that you should take some WD40 and do all seams and such to get most of the water out.
> 
> ...


I'd apply this mode of thought to an older vintage/classic car but the way modern cars are manufactured nowadays the chances of it doing more damage than good is unlikely. As mentioned pre-soak in a prewash or APC, agitate if you really must lean down and blast away. Try applying something afterwards to protect the underneath from the elements. I have had a nightmare keeping the underneath of my new truck clean and surface rust free, I've cleaned, painted and sprayed dynax under it to keep it looking good. So far it's holding up well.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Or just get one of these..... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-C...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item27f741b0ca


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

So pump sprayer with APC, maybe agitate and then bit of hose down?


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

It will rain eventually, drive through a few puddles then wash the chassis properly once the salting season is over. Got so much salt under mine I may sell it back to the council if it doesn't rain first. Mind you I did renew the waxoyl underneath last spring time.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been using the karcher chassie cleaner.not sure how effective it is but i feel like i could help the car from salt rust


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I have an underside attachment for my pressure washer, definitely would not be getting under there though.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Give it a good spray with some apc then hose it off. It won't effect it at all . Do you acctualy think it's going to be any worse than going down a country rd at 60mph. I'm not saying spray the presure washer nozle an inch away from underneath but a good rinse is going to be miles better than leaving it on there. The salt is far worse than water


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I pressure wash mine every March/April underneath, and you can smell the salt in the air.

For me I'd not use an APC or brush as this may affect the underseal..


----------

